# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  فوتبال 2 بعدی اپن سورس

## majidmjh

سلام

این فوتبال رو ببنید ، نظرتون رو راجع بهش بگید ، به کد نویسی ها هم زیاد دقت نکنید !!! خیلی در هم ور هم هستند !!! 

اگه ایده جدیدی داشتید ، بگید !!!! 

ورژن جدید فوتبال تحت شبکه می باشد 
ورژن تحت شبکه اون رو هم بزودی خواهم گذاشت ، به خاطره اینکه یه کم باگ داره . اما برای همشون راه حل دارم !

*ویرایش :*
یه عکس از بازی هم گذاشتم ! (البته عکس مربوط به تحت شبکه آن است ، بدون شبکه آن هم تقریباً همین است .)
این بازی چون احتیاجی به نصب نداره ، الان تو کل سایت های دانشگاه ما داره بازی می شه !



> ورژن جدیدتر آن توسط VB.net نوشته خواهد شد .


البته وقتی که این فوتبال کامل شد ! یعنی ورژن های بعدی هم تحت VB6 خواهد بود .



> لطفاً هميشه آخرين ورژن Football 2D را دانلود كنيد تا آخرين تغييرات روي آن را كه به پيشنهاد خودتان اضافه شده است را همراه داشته باشد .

----------


## majidmjh

هنوز منتظر ایده ها و الگریتم های جدید هستم . ورژن های بعدی این بازی ، باز هم اپن سورس خواهد بود .




> Network Log در واقع همان اطلاعاتی هستند که در شبکه ارسال می شوند .


*** هوش مصنوعی برای تک نفره بازی کردن ، نکته ای هست که در ضمینه الگریتم خیلی احتیاج به کمک دارم . اون موقع ها که استاد ها گیر می دادن الگریتم بنویسید ، می گفتیم این استادا بی کارن ! فقط می خوان وقت ما رو بگیرن !!

الان به حرفشون رسیدم !!

*ویرایش :*
این ورژن را با یک کامپیوتر و بدون شبکه هم می توانید بازی کنید ! فقط هر دو تا فایل exe را اجرا کنید و IP را 127.0.0.1 بدهید .

----------


## sinashahab

خوبه ولی ....
اگه می تونستی یه دروازه بان بزاری که هی این ور اون ور بره خوب می شد

----------


## masoud.t123

هر وقت نسخه ی دات نت حاضر شد در تالار دات نت قرار بده
باتشکر

----------


## VB.SOS

ممنون ميشم اگه نسخه تحت شبكت رو سريعتر اينجا بذاري

----------


## majidmjh

ممنون ميشم اگه نسخه تحت شبكت رو سريعتر اينجا بذاري 
https://barnamenevis.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=27792&d=1233147733

تحت شبکه رو که گذاشتم !  ولی فقط بازکنان شبکه هستند و توپ شبکه نیست !

در واقع به یک الگریتم برای شبکه کردن توپ هم نیاز دارم !!!

کدهام خیلی نا منظم هستند ، اگر یه ذره آینده نگری می کردم ، الان تو دردسر نمی افتادم !

هر وقت نسخه ی دات نت حاضر شد در تالار دات نت قرار بده
باتشکر 

چشم حتماً این کار رو خواهم کرد .

اگه می تونستی یه دروازه بان بزاری که هی این ور اون ور بره خوب می شد
فکر بسیار خوبیه ، مثلاً با زدن دکمه Q بین دروازه بان و بازیکن خودی سویچ بشه !
ممنون از ایده عالی که دادی .

----------


## majidmjh

توضیحات :

تک نفره :
بازیکن قرمز : حرکت با جهت ها و شوت با D

بازیکن آبی : حرکت با اعداد سمت راست و شوت با Enter

شبکه :

هر دو با جهت ها 

وقتی IP طرف مقابل را دادید ، طرف مقابل حتماً باید Accept کند !

----------


## majidmjh

> اگه می تونستی یه دروازه بان بزاری که هی این ور اون ور بره خوب می شد


از ايده خيلي خوبتون ممنون ، اين كار رو انجام دادم !

الان در بازي دو دروازه بان نسبتاً با هوش هم هستند !!! 

اين دروازه بانان به محض دريافت توپ موقعيت بازيكن خودي را در زمين تشخيص مي دهند و به سمت آن بازيكن پاس مي دهند .

فعلاً كنترل دروازه بان در دست شما نخواهد بود و آنان جلوي دروازه بالا و پائين مي روند .




> هنوز منتظر ايده هاي  جديد هستم .


كاره بعدي كه انجام خواهم داد ، ايجاد يك صفحه تنظيمات براي ، تنظيم سرعت بازيكنان و توپ و ... خواهد بود .

از همگي ممنون ، تا اين لحظه 48 مرتبه فوتبال ها دانلود شدند .

----------


## majidmjh

> كاره بعدي كه انجام خواهم داد ، ايجاد يك صفحه تنظيمات براي ، تنظيم سرعت بازيكنان و توپ و ... خواهد بود .


اين كار هم انجام شد ! 

*در ضمن در اين ورژن شما قابليت بازي كردن با بازكنان ديگر را هم داريد* .

براي اينكه با بازكنان ديگر هم بازي كنيد :
سويچ بين بازيكنان براي قرمز  : حرف Q
سويچ بين بازيكنان براي آبي   : دكمه + سمت راست كيبورد


حالا احتياج به يك الگريتم براي هوش مصنوعي بقيه بازكنان بيشتر داره خودش رو نشون مي ده ، چون شما وقتي روي يك بازيكن سويچ مي كنيد ، قابليت كنترل بقيه بازيكنان را نداريد (البته فعلاً !)




> *كــــــــــــــــمـــــــ  ـــــــــــــــك :*
> هوش مصنوعي براي  بازكنان ديگر


*** يك سري ايده در مورد شبكه شدن توپ هم به ذهنم رسيده ! اگر اجرايي شد حتماً ورژن تحت شبكه اون رو دوباره آپلود خواهم كرد .

*نكته جالب :...........:*
با اعمال اين همه تغييرات ، حجم بازي فقط 5 كيلوبايت افزايش پيدا كرده  ! در حال حاظر اين بازي با اين همه امكانات فقط 20 كيلوبايت حجم دارد ! پس دانلود كردنش فقط چند ثانيه طول خواهد كشيد يا حتي كمتر !

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

معمولا پلير2 از دكمه 5 براي حركت به پايين استفاده مي كنه. تو اين برنامه دكمه 2 هست.
البته چيز مهمي نيست. چون دكمه 5 عموميت داره گفتم.

موفق باشيد/

----------


## majidmjh

> معمولا پلير2 از دكمه 5 براي حركت به پايين استفاده مي كنه. تو اين برنامه دكمه 2 هست.


ممنون از نظر خوبتون ، اين مشكل هم برطرف شد ! الان دكمه 5 هم كاربردي شده و كنترل بازيكن آبي خيلي آسان تر شده .




> *منتظر ايــده هاي جديد شما هستم*


*** لطفاً هميشه آخرين ورژن را دانلود كنيد تا *فوتبال 2D* آخرين امكاناتي كه به پيشنهاد خودتون اضافه شده را همراه داشته باشد  . از همگي ممنون .

در حال حاظر ورژن Football 3.2.1 آخرين ورژن اين فوتبال هست ، اما اين ورژن ها به يك واقعي نرسيده اند ! يعني وقتي به ورژن 10 برسيم ، اين ورژن مي شود 1.0 و بهتر بگم ما ورژن 0.3.2.1 را ارائه كرديم .

----------


## sinashahab

سلام
اگه توی بازی سه نفر باشن خیلی بهتر میشه .

----------


## VB.SOS

اي كاش پروژه رو به جاي خيلي خوبي ميرسوني بعد ارائه ميكردي؟ اينجوري نظر بيشتر و بهتري ميشد داد

----------


## majidmjh

> اي كاش پروژه رو به جاي خيلي خوبي ميرسوني بعد ارائه ميكردي؟ اينجوري نظر بيشتر و بهتري ميشد داد


شاید ! این جوری هم لطف خودش رو داره !




> اگه توی بازی سه نفر باشن خیلی بهتر میشه .


امشب روش کار می کنم ، ولی فکر نمی کنم سه نفره بازی کردن با یک کیبورد خیلی آسون باشه ! اما روی شبکه خیلی جالب می شه ! 

ممنون .

----------


## majidmjh

> اگه توی بازی سه نفر باشن خیلی بهتر میشه .


فكر كنم بايد بيشتر در مورد اين مسئله صحبت بشه ، winsock فقط ارتباط يك به يك رو برقرار مي كنه ، حتي با پورت هاي ديگر هم مشكل داره ، مثلاً با يك پورت ديگه وارد بشيم .




> *منتظر پيشنهاد ها و راه حل هاي شما در ضمينه ارتباط چند به چند با winsock هستم .*


از همگي به خاطر لطفي كه به من داشتيد تكشر مي كنم .

در ضمن سايت بازي Football 2D هم بزودي زود راه خواهد افتاد ، اين سايت با زبان PHP نوشته مي شه و در آينده نه چندان دور از تكنولوژي اي جكس  استفاده خواهيم كرد .

----------


## majidmjh

سایت Football2D هم راه اندازی شد !!

آدرس : www.Football2D.co.cc

نکته قابل توجه اینه که شما می تونید اجزای سایت رو هم جا به جا کنید !!!
البته این سایت تا اوایل هفته بعد تکمیل خواهد شد !

----------

